# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Бруно Дармон: Check Point Capsule - это революционное решение для защиты мобильных устройств

## CyberWriter

Бруно Дармон        


                                    Check Point Capsule - это революционное решение для защиты мобильных устройств        


 


_На вопросы Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласился ответить Бруно Дармон, вице-президент компании Check Point по региону ЕМЕА. Его компания производит и предлагает российским пользователям решения для защиты корпоративных сетей и мобильных устройств. 
_

подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

